# Hey!



## watspoppin25a (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey! I've always loved bugs since I was little kid and the other day I went to my cousin's house. He had a 3 nymphs and 3 subadults, though I don't recall the type. He let me in on mantidforum.net and I looked around and found mantisplace.com. I just got 4 Budwing nymphs from there, and hibiscusmile decided to include a mystery mantis  ! When it gets a little bigger I'll probably upload some pics so I can get it identified. The forum looks great and has been helpful in a few questions I've had!


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2008)

:lol: Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

